# iPad désactivé, impossible connecter itunes?



## KilEstBoLeMac (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis dans une boucle bizzare avec un iPad qui est désactivé.
Il m'invite à le connecter sur iTunes.

Quand je le connecte au mac, j'ouvre iTunes, iTune m'invite à autoriser cet ordinateur à accéder aux informations de cet iPad.
Je clique sur continuer, une nouvelle fenêtre apparait sur iTune "Autorisez l'accès sur votre iPad..."

Mais je n'ai rien qui vient sur l'iPad, toujours le fond noir avec le texte de départ.

Un peu bloquant donc 

J'ai essayé de redémarrer l'iPad, de le connecter à d'autres Mac / iTunes, même problème, je ne peux pas autoriser sur l'iPad vu que la fenêtre n'apparait jamais.

Avez-vous une solution miracle pour égayer mon weekend? 

D'avance un grand merci pour vos pistes


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2015)

Il suffit d'allumer cet iPad et de le lancer la plupart du temps pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (16 Novembre 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Il suffit d'allumer cet iPad et de le lancer la plupart du temps pour que ça fonctionne.



De le lancer? C'est à dire?


----------

